# SALE: H&R Sport Springs for '06-'11 Avant - $224.95 (PACKAGE DEALS AVAILABLE)



## FenderRollerGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

*ALWAYS SAME DAY SHIPPING AT FENDER ROLLER GUY ON THESE H&R KITS!*








The guy that has made a great name for himself in the South and Central Texas area rolling fenders (my feedback HERE and HERE and HERE speaks for itself) is now offering you the same great pricing and service on H&R Sport Spring Kits for your A6 Quattro Wagon. These kits are *IN STOCK* and can be picked up from my location in Universal City, Texas or I can ship them to you *SAME DAY* (if ordered before 3PM CST). Need more info on the H&R Sport Springs for your Avant? See below:

THE VITALS:

H&R Springs are high quality German made products - they will not set or sag, they are designed and manufactured to be strong, resilient, and more durable than other automotive coil springs on the market. All H&R Springs are crafted from a special (HF) 54SiCr6 spring steel to ensure premium quality and performance. H&R Springs shot-peens their springs to increase the spring's life by more than 200%. All production is completed in-house so H&R can ensure the quality of their products (no out-sourcing). Each spring is 100% tested before leaving H&R's ISO9001 certified production facility in Germany.

H&R Sport Spring kits are H&R's number one selling product. Enhance the look of your vehicle with a reduced fender well gap. H&R Sport Springs provide a lower center of gravity and reduce body roll for better handling. The progressive spring rate design provides superb ride quality and comfort. A lower wind resistance signature will make the vehicle more streamlined and improve gas mileage. If you are only looking to improve one part of your vehicle’s suspension, you cannot go wrong with installing sport springs. Fun to drive, H&R Sport Springs are the number one upgrade for your vehicle. Being 100% German made means something -Wir ueberlassen nichts dem Zufall! Hoechste Sicherheitsstandards mit TÜV Siegel! - H&R LEAVES NOTHING TO CHANCE!! Highest quality assurance standards with TÜV certification! Lowering is an approximate 1.6" in the front and 1.6" in the rear. For use on both Quattro and FWD models.

Fits:

* 2006-up Audi A6 Wagon

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PACKAGE DEALS:

Are you looking to do more than just lowering springs for your vehicle? Honestly, it's a good idea to do just more than springs when upgrading your suspension FOR THE OPTIMAL HANDLING AND STEERING RESPONSE. Do you plan on adding shocks? How about mounts, bearings and bushings? Heck, even a sway bar upgrade is something we can help you with. If you'd like a "PACKAGE DEAL" for an entire kit to include strut mounts, bearings, shock mounts, control arms, bushings or even ball joints -- LET US KNOW. We'll put the ultimate package together for you to have your car handling like a brand new on all over again. Let us save you big money.

Below are some of the packages we can work:

1) H&R Springs with KONI STR.T (Orange) Shocks - $574.95 with free shipping!

2) H&R Springs with KONI Sport (Yellow) Shocks - $799.95 with free shipping!

3) Add the front set of strut mounts for just $25 with purchase of either kit!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ORDER INFO:

- PayPal is [email protected]

- Phone me at 210-677-5522 with any questions


----------

